# Recommended Tegu Harness(s)



## made-in-america (Sep 6, 2014)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a harness and leash for a Tegu...My R/B hybrid Tegu is currently 5+ feet long and I'd love to bring him outside in the natural sun (without him trying to escape, as he can certainly outrun me).

Jeff


----------



## kendrick silimon (Sep 7, 2014)

I currently use a ferret harness and leash it works great


----------



## made-in-america (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks...I will give it a shot


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah everyone seems to be using ferret harnesses, even over others and the few reptile ones out there. Many people love the kind that is like a vest sort of thing. I haven't tried one yet. I did try something useful, a ferret H type harness. It works great. Its adjustable and can hold a very little or large lizard. I got this one because my lizard is growing fast. When shes more full grown, I just may try one of those nice vest ones.


----------



## kendrick silimon (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes that's the one I use


----------



## MickJagger (Sep 12, 2014)

Awesome info Rebecca! I was at pet smart and browsing thru the forum and this popped up as I was right infront of them. Perfect timing


----------



## chixwithtrix (Sep 13, 2014)

For my big male I have been using a cat harness from Petsmart. The ferret one didn't go large enough for his big neck jowls.


----------



## made-in-america (Oct 5, 2014)

OK Thanks for the info everyone. Here's where I am at currently...Purchased a leather ferret harness on-line...was way to small for a red/blue hybrid. Purchased a Petco XS dog harness from e-bay as well as a small PetCo dog harness....both were too small to get over my Tegu's jowl's...Just ordered a Medium Petco harness off of e-bay...haven't gotten it yet BUT since the small fit other than the Tegu's jowls...medium dog should do it...



*Picture Information*





*Details about PETCO Dog Mesh Harness - Camo size medium*


Price:
US $11.00


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Oct 5, 2014)

News update!!!! That H style ferret harness did not hold my tegu one day. She freaked out that day, thrashed around and gator rolled. With the banging around, the buckles popped open!!!!! Horrible experience, I'm lucky she ran for the front door. Yikes, yikes yikes. So yah, ferret harness with the plastic buckles .. no.


----------

